# Crimson Rosellas in my backyard



## kspudz (Aug 31, 2012)

What happens when you put budgie seed out for the birds? The local Crimson Rosellas turn up! These guys have certainly made my backyard their territory. First it was one adult, then two...then they brought one baby...and now there are four babies turning up every day! 









Here's one of the young ones. They're full size; their feathers are green and turn red when they become adults.









Here's another one in the gum tree...









...and here he is on the back fence, telling me off for being near HIS seed dish!


----------



## 4711 (Nov 29, 2009)

beautiful birds!


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

Great pictures Kelly. By the way that is a great crop of mandarins in the background.


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

They are indeed lovely just be mindful they don't become completely reliant on you for food, which can be catastrophic if for some reason you don't get to have the food there for a few days. I feed the possums here in my yard at night time over winter but only randomly as they were sitting waiting every night for the meal to arrive. Now they come have a look and move on if not there.


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

Breathtaking


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*They are soooo gorgeous!! How awesome that you get to see such beautiful creatures on an everyday basis. 
I must admit I'm a bit envious.*


----------



## kspudz (Aug 31, 2012)

Thanks everyone, glad you liked the photos! I'm sure there'll be more...



Kate C said:


> Great pictures Kelly. By the way that is a great crop of mandarins in the background.


Shame they're not mine! 



Pretty boy said:


> They are indeed lovely just be mindful they don't become completely reliant on you for food, which can be catastrophic if for some reason you don't get to have the food there for a few days. I feed the possums here in my yard at night time over winter but only randomly as they were sitting waiting every night for the meal to arrive. Now they come have a look and move on if not there.


That's a good point. I think it's funny, in one sense, how the parents are teaching their offspring how to "hunt and gather".  But yes, it would be terrible if they forgot how to find food the normal way. I'm planning on filling the seed dish with water in the warmer months as more food should be around.

I doubt they'll stop coming if I don't give them food every day - I think they're nesting nearby which is why they think they own the place!


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

I am sure they have more than enough to share Kelly. I haven't had many from my tree this year as it has been so dry, but they are ready to pick about now. Nothing nicer than Mandarins straight from the tree. My birds love them too.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Awesome pictures, it must be really nice to have these beautiful little visitors on your backyard!


----------



## AnimalKaperz (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks for posting such beautiful images!!


----------



## Sproot (Aug 18, 2014)

We get lots of Crimson and Eastern Rosellas here too - love their colours, whistles and squeaks etc


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

kelly they are beautiful we have the yellow and blue Rosellas.. I'll try to get a photo of them.


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*wow they are stunning!! they almost put the cardinals in my backyard to shame *


----------



## Bushy (Dec 31, 2012)

Ohhhhhh they're beautiful!
I hope to see as many parrots as possible when I come over to Oz!


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Aww very beautiful birds and well taken photos, Kelly! It's definitely a sign of good fortune for their arrival and you should consider them as your own.


----------



## Mikey Did It (May 14, 2009)

I am 'green' with envy!!! I can't imagine living in Australia and having magnificent parrots eating from a feeder in your backyard! Do you ever get budgies or are they in an entirely different part of the country?


----------



## kspudz (Aug 31, 2012)

Mikey Did It said:


> I am 'green' with envy!!! I can't imagine living in Australia and having magnificent parrots eating from a feeder in your backyard! Do you ever get budgies or are they in an entirely different part of the country?


Unfortunately wild budgies live out in the desert, a long way from where I am! Friends of mine recently travelled to the "red centre" and saw wild budgies tending to their nest. They got a great photo of them. I'll try to find it...

We are blessed with the birds we get here. I live in a very treed area which helps  and I've even had King Parrots come and visit. They're truly magnificent birds and surprisingly friendly. If I can find my photos of them, I'll post them too!


----------



## kspudz (Aug 31, 2012)

Found the wild budgie photo


----------



## blubudgie (Apr 30, 2014)

oh my geeebuss they're beautiful! OUO


----------

